# It's Lookin Good !!!



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Woke up this morning, looked out the window and saw Lake Rockwell completely covered with ice. It won't be long now, especially with the falling temps coming. Jan 1st we'll be on the ice and it'll only get better as the week progresses.........Mark


----------



## gill_hunter (Mar 15, 2012)

My dads 2 acre pond made almost an inch of ice overnight last night. Isn't gonna be too long now. Better start re-lining the poles.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh ya it's been a long time coming I'm going to ice fish day and night to make up for last year


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we arent so lucky an hour or so south...saltfork still around 40 surface temp(as of sat the 22nd)...some local ponds had skim ice, will be crossing fingers for a deep freeze. i'm confident someone will be drilling in 2 weeks though!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Lets see I have been off work since Dec. 18th and go back Jan.2 so that means we will have good ice Jan. 3. Still I cant wait.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Hopefully in a couple weeks or less it will be like two years ago and be pulling eyes out of alum, buckeye and indian. Cant wait to feel my vibe doing its magic and then the heavy pull of a big saugeye, oh ya what a feeling, cant wait!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Checked long island area of Indian lake this morning. It is looking good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Quack keep me updated on that area... I'll join you once we know we have good ice... 

Grandson ready for another year? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went out to dale walbourn res today it was all locked up except where the birds were keeping it open. back side of berlin is locked as well. dont know about the main body of water... few more weeks ill be headin out.. hope it stays here this time. fm:B


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

This new Holiday Snowstorm isn't gonna help us. 

We're gonna get way too much snow and it won't help our freezing waterway conditions.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Still open water on the bigger resevoirs. This snow dumps in them it will cool down water temps. I'm betting that the falling temps and cold nights that are predicted next week will lock them up and build fishable ice. Those farm ponds might be a different story, specifically the spring fed ones. That snow might not allow them to get really great ice as quick as we'd like.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Every pond or small lake/res was frozen on the way too work this morning....great sight too see!! Bad thing is with this heavy snow it will hurt the ice forming....only time will tell....if we dont get as much snow then and keep these freezing temps we could be fishing small marinas or ponds by the weekend....if its safe


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm hoping the strong wind's will keep the snow off existing ice and not break it up. fingers crossed JON


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Passed Mogadore, Nimi and the lake behind the bars on Portage Lakes (Main Street) Everything is open as far as I could see. The cove at Nimi off main also seemed to be open. Best case I think, rather than having the snow build up on thin ice. Cold temps on there way starting tomorrow. I think its gonna start building pretty good during the evenings w low winds. Fingers crossed.

Lovin


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Perchy grandson is ready and getting big. Maybe he can pull me out on the ice. Loving can't wait for tournament time 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lets book it up... Ready to rock and roll after the 1st of the year....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I want in on the tourny lovin u need to pm me the info!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothing yet scum frog. Mother nature will tell us when the times right. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

LoL Sounds good!!! With this 10 day forecast not having ONE day above 31 degrees...I dont see why we shouldnt have safe ice by next weekend.....a man can hope right? Some of the nights get down too mid teens which will hapy the ice making process....im hoping this wet nasty snow doesnt from crud ice.....we will see though!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> I dont see why we shouldnt have safe ice by next weekend.....a man can hope right? !


I'm sure hoping for it. I actually was walking on about 1-1/2" of ice on my pond, I think it was last Saturday. After a few 35 degree days this week that ice depleted by 50% and opened up around the shore by a few inches. I was afraid this snow would sit on top and insulate the little ice that I had and cause a real slow grow. I went out before the storm and randomly tossed some softball size rocks high into the air so they landed on the ice in various locations throughout the pond and broke same size holes thru it. It worked and the snow weight pushed water up thru these holes and flooded the ice surface. Hopefully these colder temps will turn this into good ice, we'll see.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ice thickness all depends on how the lake is situated. I know we all can't fish it, but Lake Rockwell in front of my house has been froze over for 3 days. I threw some good sized rocks on it 2 days ago and the ice was at least 2" thick. Yesterdays snow had little effect. The blowing wind and stress fractures took care of what snow was on it. It won't be long now, still hoping for Jan 1st............Mark


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Ice thickness all depends on how the lake is situated. I know we all can't fish it, but Lake Rockwell in front of my house has been froze over for 3 days. I threw some good sized rocks on it 2 days ago and the ice was at least 2" thick. Yesterdays snow had little effect. The blowing wind and stress fractures took care of what snow was on it. It won't be long now, still hoping for Jan 1st............Mark


What?? You mean they wouldn't like 300 OGF guys out there drilling holes on it?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

With 2" we usually have about 10 names in the paper of people falling in either dying or getting rescued. Probably in the next few days we will get to clip out some articles.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Carpman said:


> With 2" we usually have about 10 names in the paper of people falling in either dying or getting rescued. Probably in the next few days we will get to clip out some articles.


What the ..........? Is this the best you could do with this being your first post in the Hard Water Forum? I"m sure I won't be the only one to feel like this, but there's no place here for your morbid thoughts.Find somewhere else to play.I'd like to see the moderators to delete your post............Mark


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> What the ..........? Is this the best you could do with this being your first post in the Hard Water Forum? I"m sure I won't be the only one to feel like this, but there's no place here for your morbid thoughts.Find somewhere else to play.I'd like to see the moderators to delete your post............Mark


Seems like most of his post in this part of the forum are negative anyway....


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

It shows on ten day forecast wich im shure will change jan 3 lows at one degrees and jan 4 negative 2 thats for galena forecast looks like at some point well have ice hopefully safe ice for all us ice fishing addicts then everybody can be fishing instead of on here arguing! good fishing when it gets here


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

QUOTE=Carpman;1535484]With 2" we usually have about 10 names in the paper of people falling in either dying or getting rescued. Probably in the next few days we will get to clip out some articles.[/QUOTE]

*[/B
]WHAT KIND OF CRAP IS THAT?



*


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a bush leauger guys. Don't let a moron spoil it all for you. We'll be on the ice soon, having a great time, while he's alone in his "apartment", in mommy's basement, playing Dungeon and Dragon's

:Banane09:


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Second post in the hardwater forum.......

Anyway just trying to get you guys riled up. But it is true. It's always the guy that has to be the first one on the ice.....not this guy

Shouldn't be too long before we are out there. I walked out on my pond yesterday in my waders where I know it's shallow. Didn't fall thru until about half way across. It's a 2 acre lake btw.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Lovin I only believe what I see, being so fat. LOL. I was on ice today and it was better than sex. I've been waiting almost two years for it. See you on the ice soon. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I looked at Wallace Lake a few days ago. It had Skim Ice with Slush on top. Now it would have more snow on top of the slush. Not good conditions for safe ice.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

quackpot said:


> Lovin I only believe what I see, being so fat. LOL. I was on ice today and it was better than sex. I've been waiting almost two years for it. See you on the ice soon.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think you may be doin it wrong. Lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Wannabitawerm, THAT my friend, is a hilarious quote !


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

No the wife still thinks we're newly weds. I get that anytime but only got on the ice once last year. I've been on it twice this year.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If your picking on meyour leaving everyone else alone. LOL


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not picking on you, I'm just sayin maybe we outa fish in separate shanties at Wellington is all....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sam and Bobby.....Your hilarious".... as Lovin stated......But this shanty thing might find you two guys having to even fish opposite ends of the lake...Thanks for adding a whole bunch of humor to this....


----------

